# ukwatchstrap.co.uk is this site genuine?



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi,

Im after a couple of RIOS straps, Apulia and Typhoon. Ive seen ukwatchstrap.co.uk come up before but found it a difficult site to browse with hundreds of tiny thumbnail pics. This time they are the best price I can find but the site wont let me put more than one item in the basket. As soon as you hit buy now your in the Paypal page asking for your details. Doesnt seem possible to add multiple items then complete your purchase. Ive been stung a couple of times with watches and parts. Had it fixed through Visa but its a massive hassle.

Anyone here actually used them?

thanks


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dilly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im after a couple of RIOS straps, Apulia and Typhoon. Ive seen ukwatchstrap.co.uk come up before but found it a difficult site to browse with hundreds of tiny thumbnail pics. This time they are the best price I can find but the site wont let me put more than one item in the basket. As soon as you hit buy now your in the Paypal page asking for your details. Doesnt seem possible to add multiple items then complete your purchase. Ive been stung a couple of times with watches and parts. Had it fixed through Visa but its a massive hassle.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I use them a lot and they've been excellent. Email from Nick Bradshaw when strap is posted and they always arrive next business day. PayPal goes to The Membership Club, which worried me first time, but it is all legitimate.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Any ideas regarding the inability to add to a basket and only buy one item at a time?

Thanks


----------



## Wobbit (Feb 4, 2015)

Brought a Rios from there last week. Yes ordering is a little strange, I only ordered the one so it wasn't an issue



Dilly said:


> Any ideas regarding the inability to add to a basket and only buy one item at a time?
> 
> Thanks


 It says on the website in the delivery costs section, "we will combine postage, contact us before buying and we will let you know the cost"


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dilly said:


> Any ideas regarding the inability to add to a basket and only buy one item at a time?
> 
> Thanks


 I think I've only ordered one at a time as well. You could try emailing the address listed under Contact Us on the site. I'd be surprised if they didn't try to help.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

thanks gents, ive emailed them. Will post the reply.


----------



## trameline (Apr 4, 2020)

Have used them many times, have always been great on price, multiple purchasing you need to contact them ( Nick ) . Prompt postage, Rios straps are a favourite of mine .


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I havent recieved a reply so bought from Amazon, cost me another few quid


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Used ukwatchstrap a few times, only ordered one strap each time though. Each one was a Fluco strap, great quality and price.

Great service from Nick. Definitely recommend. Cheers


----------

